

SoftBank Invests $250M in GrabTaxi, Uber’s Archrival in Southeast Asia - chuhnk
http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/03/softbank-invests-250m-in-grabtaxi-ubers-archrival-in-southeast-asia/

======
chenwj87
awesome

